# Sim CIty 5 - Nach Start schwarzer Bildschirm



## Fillmore (1. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Forum,

ich wollte mal wieder ein wenig SimCity 5  spielen.
Leider musste ich feststellen, das nach dem Start der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt. Ich höre zwar noch die Hintergrundmusik, aber sonst tut sich nichts.
Ich kann auch nicht mit ALT + TAB raus, ALT + Enter hilft auch nicht. Nur STRG + ALT  + ENTF gibt mir die Möglichkeit, den PC neu zu starten.

Origin im Spiel ist schon deaktiviert.
Ausgeführt als Administartor, Komp. zu Windows 8 ist drin.

Nichts hilft.

Habe Windows 10.

Einer ne Idee?


----------

